# Merry Christmas everyone



## candlewren (Oct 26, 2010)

Merry Christmas everyone! 

I hope you all enjoyed your family holiday time and the gifts you made were appreciated!

I made some beeswax ornaments (with Celtic soap molds), tea lights, and tapers for family (along with the soap that I made over the summer...) 

Have a great one! We're bracing for a _nor_'_easter/blizzard_ here in the Northeast. Every time I check the weather forecast, another six inches of snow has been added to our area on the weather map! The ground is bare here, so this will be making up for lost time.

Stay warm and cozy,

Renee


----------



## Michael B (Feb 6, 2010)

Merry Christmas to you too.

Our ground was bare this AM but it is snowing pretty good right now. Got up bright and early this Am and took down all the lights before they get buried in a foot of snow.

The bees were flying on Christmas eve but not now! Forcast is for a warm New Years. Maybe even warm enough for a quick peek.


----------

